# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Al Faris 2 [Θεολόγος Π (1974)]

## ariti

:Confused:  ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ. ΣΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΗ ΘΗΤΕΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΒΕΙΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΕΣ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ. ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΑΠΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 80 ΑΦΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΒΕΙΤ. ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΡΕ ΗΤΑΝ ALL FARIS. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ.

----------


## GST

ΤΟΝ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ Π ΤΟΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 20 ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΩΡΩΠΟΣ - ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ. ΣΩΣΤΑ;

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΟΒΑΛ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ;

----------


## ariti

:Confused:  ΣΩΣΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ. ΤΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ 79 ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 1985. ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΙΧΝΗ ΤΟΥ. ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΥΘΙΣΤΗΚΕ.

----------


## csa73

sthn thaso tha to vris

----------


## ariti

Παιδιά κάνετε όλοι λάθος. Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο πουλήθηκε στο Κουβέιτ και άλλαξε όνομα το 1986. Ήταν το πρώτο θεολόγος της οικογένειας Παναγιωτάκη. Αυτό το πλοίο ψάχνω να βρώ. Το πλοίο της φωτό είναι το νεότερο μετά το Πλατυτέρα και πουλήθηκαν και τα δύο σε πολύ κοντινό διάστημα στη Θάσο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανες φωτο φίλε BEN BRUCE. Να δούμε και μία καταπληκτική παντοφλίτσα κατασκευασμένη το 1972 που αλλού στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη φυσικά αφου Θεολόγο λέγαν τον πατέρα του. Η φωτο είναι τρβηγμένη 2-3 μέρες μετα την καθέλκυση της και ο Θεολόγος γράφει τα γράμματα. Η παντόφλα έκανε στην αρχή δρομολόγειο Ωρωπό-Ερέτρια και μετα Ηγουμενίτσα- Κέρκυρα με Cpt. τον Κο. Παναγιάρη. Έφυγε απο Ελλάδα σαν Al Faris. Xαρισμένη σε Ariti, CORFU, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους. :Wink:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89175

----------


## ariti

img034.jpg

img035.jpg

img036.jpg

img038.jpg

img039.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανες φωτο και αναμνήσεις άλλων εποχών. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε ariti. 
Στη 2η μαθαίνεις να παρκάρεις???? :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## CORFU

αναμνησειs τρελεs το θυμαμαι αμυδρα :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να δούμε και μία καταπληκτική παντοφλίτσα κατασκευασμένη το 1972 που αλλού στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη φυσικά αφου Θεολόγο λέγαν τον πατέρα του.


Θα μου επιτρέψει ο φίλος μου Παντελής να κάνω μία μικρή διόρθωση. Το (πρώτο) _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1974_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοι Βασιλειάδη_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4382_ και _IMO 7350519_. 

Το _1974_ ως έτος κατασκευής και το ναυπηγείο _Βασιλειάδη_ αναφέρονται στα στοιχεία του πλοίου σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων (που εντάξει, έχουμε δεχθεί ότι μπορεί να κάνουν και λάθη) αλλά και στο παρακάτω απόκομμα από την _"Ελληνική Ναυτιλιακή"_ που μας είχε παραθέσει πριν λίγο καιρό ο κ. Πέππας. Στο απόκομμα έχω υπογραμμίσει και το _ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ Β_, το οποίο βλέπουμε μαζί με το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ στην φωτό στο πρώτο ποστ του παρόντος θέματος, και το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε επίσης τον ίδιο χρόνο, _1974_, και στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο.

Ελληνική Ναυτιλι&#945.jpg

Το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ δούλεψε αρχικά στη γραμμή Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας και κατόπιν στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσας - Κέρκυρας, στην οποία παρέμεινε μέχρι το _1984_. Την χρονιά εκείνη διεγράφει οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια με την πώληση του σε εταιρεία του Κουβέιτ. Μετονομάστηκε σε _AL FARIS 2_ και αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας για τον Περσικό κόλπο με νέα σημαία Κουβέιτ, ενώ ένα χρόνο αργότερα, το _1985_, αντικαταστάθηκε από το δεύτερο _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ και σημερινό _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Γιώργο τα στοιχεία και τη φωτογραφία μου την έδωσαν οι Αφοί Πανγιωτάκη και υπάρχει στο γραφείο τους. Δεν νομίζω να κάνουν λάθος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μου, όσον αφορά το έτος κατασκευής, σίγουρα το _1972_ είναι λάθος, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία (και από διαφορετικές πηγές) που παρέθεσα. Όσον αφορά το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής, όπως και σε άλλα θέματα έχουμε και οι δύο γράψει, υπάρχουν αρκετά "μπερδέματα" στις αναφορές των ναυπηγείων Παναγιωτάκη και Βασιλειάδη. Αυτό που μπορώ να πιθανολογήσω, είναι ότι ίσως το _1974_ που κατασκευάστηκαν και το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ αλλά και το _ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ Β_, οι Αφοι Παναγιωτάκη να ήταν απλά μέτοχοι στο ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη, ή να λειτουργούσαν ως κατασκευαστική εταιρεία (χωρίς δικό τους ακόμα χώρο) και να υπενοικίαζαν τον "χώρο" του Βασιλειάδη.

Το απόλυτα βέβαιο (με χαρτιά και με σφραγίδες που λένε) είναι πως και το έντυπο Ελληνική Ναυτιλιακή και όλες οι βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρουν ως ναυπηγείο των _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ και _ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ Β_ αυτό των αδελφών Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τουλαχιστον για την περιοδο 1976 1980 τα πλοια  στη γραμμη ηταν το Προκοπιος,Αργοναυτης,Αρης,Ιασων,Θεολογος,Μιχαλακης  (?)  .Το θεολογος ηταν το πιο μεγαλο με διαφορα και στον καταπελτη απο εξω  ειχε σχεδιασμενη μια μαργαριτα.Αυτο που να βρισκεται?


Mιλάς προφανώς για το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ του παρόντος θέματος. Εμφανίζεται σε αυτή _την καρτ ποστάλ_ από την Ερέτρια (το πέμπτο από αριστερά), στην οποία διακρίνονται ακόμα τα _ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ_, _ΑΡΗΣ_ και _ΙΑΣΩΝ_ (δεύτερο, τρίτο, τέταρτο από αριστερά) που ανέφερες. 

Για το (πρώτο) _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_, υπάρχουν πληροφορίες πιό πάνω. Πουλήθηκε το _1984_ σε εταιρεία του Κουβέιτ.

----------

